
Truth at Last: The Assassination of Martin Luther King - olivermarks
https://www.corbettreport.com/mlk/
======
AnimalMuppet
I'd be very interested in HNers' opinion of this. Is this paranoid conspiracy
garbage, or is it very careful reporting?

[Edit: A bit more research shows that it's on a conspiracy site.]

~~~
olivermarks
can a 'conspiracy site' have 'very careful reporting'?

That is a serious question...

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It can... but it won't be my default assumption about any article on their
site.

~~~
olivermarks
And so it should be...question everything...

